# Are Domain names case sensitive?



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

When you register a domain name is it going to be upper and lower case sensitive? 

Other than spelling of course, when registering does it make a difference how you type in the name and how it relates to how it appears in URL's or search engines?

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## GN (Aug 1, 2011)

Louie2010 said:


> When you register a domain name is it going to be upper and lower case sensitive?
> 
> Other than spelling of course, when registering does it make a difference how you type in the name and how it relates to how it appears in URL's or search engines?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help.


If I am understanding your question correctly, the answer is no it does not matter. However I will submit to you that if you are inputting possible domain names into a register and then you dont purchase it - chances are a couple days later it will be taken. Crawl bots monitor what has been put in the boxes and then people purchse the domain you entered and while your "considering" it they purchase it and then attempt to sell it to you! 

Sneaky aren't they! I learned this the hard way


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

So for example:

Quality.com
QUALITY.com
quality.com

It wouldn't matter how you typed it in when you registered this name they would all be one and the same?


----------



## GN (Aug 1, 2011)

Louie2010 said:


> So for example:
> 
> Quality.com
> QUALITY.com
> ...


Yes. All the same. All domain names default to lowercase. For example go to google.com and look at the URL (or even the url on this page)


----------



## tlpe548b (Jul 14, 2011)

Louie2010 said:


> So for example:
> 
> However I will submit to you that if you are inputting possible domain names into a register and then you dont purchase it - chances are a couple days later it will be taken. Crawl bots monitor what has been put in the boxes and then people purchse the domain you entered and while your "considering" it they purchase it and then attempt to sell it to you!
> 
> Sneaky aren't they! I learned this the hard way




I think this kind of depends where you input it, I've been using godaddy for some time and have never had this issue. I've also found them to be the easiest to deal with a most customer friendly


----------



## landarts (Sep 8, 2011)

Domain names are not case sensitive to any browser that you use. The only instance in which a domain name used in coding would be case sensitive is if you have case sensitive coding checking for your server. Therefore the link within the code would be incorrect.


----------

